# An affordable Big Dummy



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

I currently have an old GT Avalanche with Xtracycle kit as my commuter but the frame and components are nearing their usable lifespan - backing over the bike with my truck before I converted it didn't help much.  Rather than putting money into fixing my current ride, I was thinking about a Big Dummy, but $2500 for a fully built bike and an added $400 for the longtail kit and wide loaders and I'm up to three grand - a little steep for a commuter bike. Are people really paying THIS much for THAT bike? Are there component kits available that would save me money if I did the frame only purchase? 

Anyone know of any used BDs in 20 or 22 inch for sale? How 'bout LBS in your area that are looking to get rid of a 20 or 22 BD at a discount. I found a screamin' deal in my local area for a BD but it was a 16". :sad:

Speaking of sizing, I'm 6' 2" with 33" inseam, anyone else with these similar dimensions? What size frame are you riding? Since there's no place locally to test ride, I'm not sure what size frame I'd like.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I built my BD up with a Rohloff so I'm well over $3K. Buying a complete bike from Surly will be cheaper than a new frame and new components. I think the cheapest option would be a used BD on EBay or a new frame and an EBay MTB in decent condition. You may eventually want a stronger rear wheel than a typical MTB offers, but you could deal with that down the road.

If you already have an Xtracycle kit - just buy an end of season MTB on sale and add your Xtracycle to it. You'll get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm 6'5" with a 34" pants inseam and 37" floor to balls chode inseam. I ride a 22. It feels a little short in the top tube, even with the saddle slammed and at 120mm stem.

If you go to an LBS and talk with them and build up a rep they might sell you one for a lot less if they're really fans of bikes. They'll probably just want to see one and also be about being car-free. I can't divulge what I paid for mine but it wasn't anywhere close to the MSRP. Prices just dropped too so check again.


----------



## Skip Bernet (Dec 8, 2005)

For the sake of clarity:

The Big Dummy complete bike comes with the Xtracycle vertical racks, bags, and top deck, so you would not have to purchase those separately.

Also, you'll probably find that they are on sale at most spots due to a closeout on the current models. (just a little overstocked in a year with a crap-hole of an economy)

Also, you'll probably find, once you get it, that you dig it like you dig oxygen. But that's just my unbiased shillburger opinion.

Thanks,
Skip Bernet
Surly Bikes


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*Thanks for the info*

Skip,

Huh?! Not sure how I missed it in my earlier searches but, sure enough, there are some deals out there.

No doubt about the oxygen...I love my X bike but I think I'll like the added stiffness and updated components on a 2009 BD.

Thanks


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

So I hauled some wood to burn in the fire pit tonight. It was pretty awesome. That big log was so heavy it lifted the front end way up and tipped the rear onto the wideloader. That log is another couple feet longer than the picture shows. Pretty awesome. 

Also, the police showed up to break up my awesome pool party without giving a warning, which is required by law. So if Surly wants to contribute to my legal defense fund that'd be awesome.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Schmucker said:


> I'm 6'5" with a 34" pants inseam and 37" floor to balls chode inseam.


LOL

I think that the BCI measurement should be adapted industry wide.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Holy Bargains Batman!*

http://bicyclebananas.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Surly_09_BigDummyComplete

Edit: the original price here was $1699 for a complete BD. Now it shows $2699!


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

www.jensonusa.com has the BD on sale as we speak. I just ordered my 20 inch this morning!


----------



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

Bikeman has it for
Code: fm3067
Price: $609.89
bikeman.com/fm3068.html


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Of you could get a Kona Ute for $900, complete. I like Surly and all, but the BD prices make the Kona look like a bargain.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

seat_boy said:


> Of you could get a Kona Ute for $900, complete. I like Surly and all, but the BD prices make the Kona look like a bargain.


I really looked at the Ute, but Xtracycle has better options for hauling two kids so I went with the BD.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

I found a Ute for $525 OTD at a local shop (competitor), and now she sleeps next to my Big Dummy. How could I beat that price? I run 4 Axiom Typhoon panniers on the back of my Ute. Both have their +/-, more + for the Dummy but I boat load of more money in the BD as well.


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Sloan said:


> I really looked at the Ute, but Xtracycle has better options for hauling two kids so I went with the BD.


What about the Yuba Mundo? Its about $1100 and looks as capable as the Big Dummy.


----------



## dsurprise (Jan 17, 2007)

The Kona Ute uses all modern bike parts, bb, headset, brakes and it even has 700c wheels compared to the Yuba. The Kona also comes stock with fenders, bell, wooden deck and large waterproof pannier. Kona does not recommend carrying people on the back.

Looks like the Kona has value if you are carring light loads. The Yuba has a 440lb capacity with a 14mm rear axle and 48 spoke wheels.

Looks like DB does everything at a price.
Yuba has a large carry capacity, with older technology.
Kona has a light carry capacity, with new technology.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Bong_Crosby (nice name, btw...upstaged only by "KrisPisstofferson" on another bike forum):

Hope you can score yourself a BD. My advice is to trust Skip. And me when I tell ya that the Big Dummy got into my blood like the first time I caught a wave on a fat longboard at Pops in Waikiki. There was no going back to the little thrasher boards. 

Same analogy for El Dumbo Grande, my friend. Once you go Dumb, the X will get dismantled, or, at the very least, dusty.

Best wishes on the hunt.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

best part about the FreeRadical is the resale!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

The Bikeman price sure sounds right for the pickin'. There will be a BD in the house soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

we picked up a BD recently for gettin the new kindergarten student in the house to school. my wife and I can share the 18in very comfortably with her being 5'6 and me at 5'11" (albatros bars help with that). didn't go with the complete though. our LBS had a custom buildup for way less. after we swapped out the saddle for a brooks and added lights and pedals, it ended up being about $1900usd. parts are fine, LX/XT components. my one qualm would be the V-brakes. I don't think they have enough stopping power with a load. i plan to put on mech discs sooner or later. and a dynohub would be sweeeet.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Great to hear, aljee!

And if you want to do the 'buy once, cry once' deal on a dynohub, grab a SON28 (the disc version) from Peter White. He ain't the most personable chap on the planet, but he knows his stuff when it comes to the dynohub thing. And the ladies who work with him are quite nice to work with.


----------



## superjohnny (Aug 5, 2005)

I got Jenson to price match DirectBicycleParts.com for $1863. That's as cheap as I've seen it.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

superjohnny said:


> I got Jenson to price match DirectBicycleParts.com for $1863. That's as cheap as I've seen it.


Cheers, bro! I will put the screws to them sunday when I pick up my bike.


----------



## bike6750 (May 25, 2008)

I got one in Knoxville TN 22'' complete build. looking to get $1500 for it, if your in the area nearby could deliver it


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

After two years maybe he has already sorted something out.
Just saying...


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

marsupilami said:


> After two years maybe he has already sorted something out.
> Just saying...


I'm still here and still tryin' to decide. I did sell my Xtracycle a month ago and so I WILL have to make the plunge by spring otherwise I won't have a commuter.

To complicate the issue, I've been researching the Yuba Mundo. So, maybe I'll have analysis paralysis for two more years tryin' to decide between the Yuba and Big Dummy.

My biggest concern with the Yuba is the one size fits all frame. Anyone have input on that?


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish I knew about the 22in in Tenn. earlier. I bought one of the last complete BDs from REI for 2010 in Dec.
I seen the Yuba. There is no comparison to a BD. I had an Xtracycle before the BD. It is now unassembled and my other bikes are collecting dust. I love my BD ride it ALL the time.


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish I knew about the 22in in Tenn. earlier. I bought one of the last complete BDs from REI for 2010 in Dec.
I seen the Yuba. There is no comparison to a BD. I had an Xtracycle before the BD. It is now unassembled and my other bikes are collecting dust. I love my BD ride it ALL the time.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

LongtailJunkie said:


> Wish I knew about the 22in in Tenn. earlier. I bought one of the last complete BDs from REI for 2010 in Dec.
> I seen the Yuba. There is no comparison to a BD. I had an Xtracycle before the BD. It is now unassembled and my other bikes are collecting dust. I love my BD ride it ALL the time.


I too came from the FreeRad X Convert shift
I was very happy to discover the FreeRad's resale value

a local shop has decided to stock a Mundo
the component package compared to a complete BD is not the same

while it may seem these two bikes are aimed at the same market
leave it to splitting hairs to effectively dissect the price points.

the mundo is effectively a wide range utility bike, with a single sized frame, and adjustable stem. this bike is clearly aimed to be used like the bikes you see cabled en mass. the bikes left outside rain or shine...

the BD has a different target audience
not sayin its not robust to handle the abuse
rather, I'm saying that the average person who shells out the cash for a BD typically has a fair amount of cycling experience

the mundo is more like the electra of cargo bikes.

the BD is 100% Surly


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the Mundo has a more relaxed bottom bracket placement.
I'm not sure if its actually "crank forward" design
but I'm pretty sure its much more forward than on the BD.

for about $1200 whats not to love about the Mundo?
its a great bike
it hits a different price point
and Yuba offers a much more comprehensive accessory list


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

You got me there. I dig the bags...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

there's a million ways to market a product
a million ways to utilize a product
and yet another million ways to work it into a lifestyle

I'm kind of particular
I'm accustomed to the traditional performance geometries you find on most MTB's and road bikes...
the BD stays really close to that.
surely the cockpit of the bike, the seat tube angle, BB placement, etc... that is very typical.

for me... I'm not too sure if I'd dig the Mundo
but maybe...
say for instance if I was living in Mission Beach
a lot flip flop beach going, casual riding type of stuff...

however, I have a tendency to end up rolling out the hours and miles 
I'm more set on performance oriented components...
WTB, SRAM, Light and Motion, San Marco, etc...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The BD is a far more versatile bike. The Yuba is a heavy cargo bike. Given that you mention you want to use the new bike as a commuter I'd have to wonder if you would really want to ride the Yuba as your only bike - Devo's comments above about the Yuba are accurate.

I've toured on my BD, ridden it empty just for fun. The Yuba would fill my cargo bike needs, but I wouldn't want it to be my only bike.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

I've never been accused of being impulsive. After a year-and-a-half of looking to replace my Xtracycle, I finally pulled the trigger on a used 20" pre-2011 Big Dummy. I only got to ride it a little while this evening, but I'll be taking it out tomorrow and this weekend for some extensive testing and fitting. 

Pics to follow...


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

Bong_Crosby said:


> I've never been accused of being impulsive. After a year-and-a-half of looking to replace my Xtracycle, I finally pulled the trigger on a used 20" pre-2011 Big Dummy. I only got to ride it a little while this evening, but I'll be taking it out tomorrow and this weekend for some extensive testing and fitting.
> 
> Pics to follow...


Hey congrats man, I'll know you'll dig the BD...


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats BD. I just got mine too; about 2 weeks ago. I argue with myself which bike to take out; the Dummy or Pugs!


----------



## LongtailJunkie (Feb 9, 2011)

cowboygrrl said:


> Congrats BD. I just got mine too; about 2 weeks ago. I argue with myself which bike to take out; the Dummy or Pugs!


Hey Cowboygrrl , How's the the BD rolling ?


----------

